# Help guys - vets confused me! Metacam



## hazyreality

Just picked Jana up from the vets and they have said to give her some Metacam tomorrow morning which is fine. 

The vet nurse said to give her 4mls. I asked whether to use the actual Metacam syringe and go up to the 4? She said she would give me a bottle to put the metacam into and a new syringe to be on the safe side for the dose. 

Up to the 4 on the metacam syringe is only about 1/2ml on the new syringe she gave me? Even the cat only has up to the 5 on the metacam syringe, which obviously isnt 5ml its a 5kg dose.

Is she right that I need to give her up to 4ml on the large syringe? 

What do you have to do with yours?

I REALLY need an answer before tomorrow morning as I have to give her it then 

Cant ring the vets because they were closing up as I walked out.

*Heidi*


----------



## Kammie

If you know her weight the dose tends to be 0.3-0.4ml per kg. Work it out that way and see what it gives you on the ml syringe. Remember the metacam syringe isn't done in mls its done in weights designed for dog or cat doses depending which one you have.


----------



## hazyreality

Just put in a slightly panicked phone call to Bernie, sorry for disturbing you 
Bernie says she uses the metacam syringe for hers and to use that to be on the safe side 

Working it out your way Kammie, it comes out at 2ml? She is 5kg.

The thing is the syringe, have taken photo of the 2 next to each other, I might just be really thick here, but it cant be that the (4) on the syringe that has ml on the bottom is actually 4ml, it looks far too much. There is 1-5 on the syringe and 4 little lines between each number, the syringe is proberly as wide as a penny coin. 
Will put piccy on  I'm gonna feel real silly if its obvious!

*Heidi*


----------



## emzybabe

glad they have given you some to give her at least


----------



## hazyreality

emzybabe said:


> glad they have given you some to give her at least


I had to ask for it and the gut stimulant!
They wernt going to! And of course I had to pay extra on top of the spay cost. 
Already had the metacam at home from last month with the cat.

Not happy that I had a different vet that I dont know or therefore trust!

*Heidi*


----------



## Kammie

hazyreality said:


> Just put in a slightly panicked phone call to Bernie, sorry for disturbing you
> Bernie says she uses the metacam syringe for hers and to use that to be on the safe side
> 
> Working it out your way Kammie, it comes out at 2ml? She is 5kg.
> 
> The thing is the syringe, have taken photo of the 2 next to each other, I might just be really thick here, but it cant be that the (4) on the syringe that has ml on the bottom is actually 4ml, it looks far too much. There is 1-5 on the syringe and 4 little lines between each number, the syringe is proberly as wide as a penny coin.
> Will put piccy on  I'm gonna feel real silly if its obvious!
> 
> *Heidi*


The doseage I got is from a vet medicine book I have. I use a normal syringe for my lot with metacam and Rosie's dose on the bottle I have at the mo is .5ml and she weighs just under 2kg.


----------



## hazyreality

Wasnt sure what photo was best.
See the difference between the 4 on the metacam syringe and the 4 on the other syringe.

*Heidi*


----------



## Kammie

Thats the cat metacam syringe, also the whole of that syringe should be 1ml. The dog one is almost the same size as the 5ml syringe.

So the metacam syringe should be 1ml for the whole thing so that would make the 4 out as 0.4ml which sounds more like the right dose compared to the 4 on the 5 ml syringe. Does that make sense?

Although I really would phone as as soon as the vets open tomorrow just to make sure.


----------



## Lil Miss

i tend to give 1 drop of the dog solution (1.5% i think it is off the top of my head cat is only 0.5%) per KG
this is the dossage used by my vets also, 1 drop works out at around 0.1ml


----------



## Guest

No problems hun 

Now I have seen the pics I stick by what I said, give her 4 of the metacam syringe


----------



## hazyreality

Kammie said:


> Thats the cat metacam syringe, also the whole of that syringe should be 1ml. The dog one is almost the same size as the 5ml syringe.
> 
> So the metacam syringe should be 1ml for the whole thing so that would make the 4 out as 0.4ml which sounds more like the right dose compared to the 4 on the 5 ml syringe. Does that make sense?
> 
> Although I really would phone as as soon as the vets open tomorrow just to make sure.


Ok, it does make sence mostly lol. So what would you give her working on that?



B3rnie said:


> No problems hun
> 
> Now I have seen the pics I stick by what I said, give her 4 of the metacam syringe


Hmm, yeh, Im thinking I might just do that (if I cant get hold of the vets anyway)



Lil Miss said:


> i tend to give 1 drop of the dog solution (1.5% i think it is off the top of my head cat is only 0.5%) per KG
> this is the dossage used by my vets also, 1 drop works out at around 0.1ml


Ok, so if the dog stuff is 3x as strong as the cat stuff then that works out as what Kammie said 0.3-0.4ml of cat metacam per KG which is then 2ml on that big syringe? Not 4 ml at all.

You think that syringe actually holds 5ml and not something silly like 20ml and they just put the numbers on  I really am having a thick day!
I hate it when any of them are poorly 

*Heidi*


----------



## Lil Miss

i hope you dont mean 4 ml!!! 4ml would be a major overdose

just go by drops, 1 drop of dog per 1kg of fuzzy


----------



## hazyreality

Lil Miss said:


> i hope you dont mean 4 ml!!! 4ml would be a major overdose
> 
> just go by drops, 1 drop of dog per 1kg of fuzzy


4 *ml* is what they told me to give, and they gave me that big syringe, thats whay I am questioning it! 
I dont have dog, I have cat, so cant go by drop really?
Unless I just do 3 drops per kg of the cat as its only 0.5% not 1.5%

What worries me is, what about the owners who dont question it 

*Heidi*


----------



## Lil Miss

are you SURE you dont mean 0.4ml 4ml would be a major OD

3 drops per 1kg of cat works just as 1 drop of dog would


----------



## hazyreality

Lil Miss said:


> are you SURE you dont mean 0.4ml 4ml would be a major OD
> 
> 3 drops per 1kg of cat works just as 1 drop of dog would


They honestly said 4ml, beause I said, bloody hell, that more that the cat, he just has up to 5 on the metacam syringe and she said yeh, their metabolism is faster! I left thinking, what the hell is she on about, I think they just wanted to get rid of me and close, I was the only one there and the vet didnt even see me, just a new vet nurse!

If everyone is working roughly on 0.3ml/3 drops of cat per kg than thats what I'll do.

*Heidi*


----------



## Kammie

I would go with the 0.4ml (up to the 4 on the metacam syringe). As lil miss said 4ml is a huge overdose for a bunny, I've never known that much to be given even to a conti when I worked as a vet nurse.


----------



## Lil Miss

hazyreality said:


> They honestly said 4ml, beause I said, bloody hell, that more that the cat, he just has up to 5 on the metacam syringe and she said yeh, their metabolism is faster! I left thinking, what the hell is she on about, I think they just wanted to get rid of me and close, I was the only one there and the vet didnt even see me, just a new vet nurse!
> 
> If everyone is working roughly on 0.3ml/3 drops of cat per kg than thats what I'll do.
> 
> *Heidi*


yep go for that hun

stupid vet nurse, i would make a complaint about her, 4ml could cause serious harm


----------



## hazyreality

Lil Miss said:


> yep go for that hun
> 
> stupid vet nurse, i would make a complaint about her, 4ml could cause serious harm


If that is a known safe dose then I should be ok with that shouldnt I 
So I need 15 drops (3 drops x 5kg) 
I dont want to possibly underdose with 0.4 or grosely overdose with 4ml!

Thankyou everyone 

*Heidi*


----------



## Lil Miss

15 drops is fine of the cat metacam for a 5kg rabbit

(it does sound a lot but remember cat metacam is 3x weaker then dog metacam and most of us use the dog stuff, purly for ease as you dont need to get as much in :lol: )


----------



## Guest

hazyreality said:


> If that is a known safe dose then I should be ok with that shouldnt I
> So I need 15 drops (3 drops x 5kg)
> I dont want to possibly underdose with 0.4 or grosely overdose with 4ml!
> 
> Thankyou everyone
> 
> *Heidi*


See I would just stick to giving her 2ml which is the same as 4 on the Metacam syringe, much easier than counting out drops


----------



## hazyreality

I did the drops, came out at under a ml?
Never mind, she isnt hunched and she seems ok. 
I wonder should I just do to 4 on the metacam syringe tomorrow, it would be easier 

*Heidi*


----------

